# How warm can cold smoking be.



## Jedu (Aug 16, 2020)

Built a concrete block smoke house with an off set fire box.  Producing great smoke but i am afraid it may be to hot for cold smoking a ham. 
Opened cool air vent in the door to let fresh air mix with the smoke to cool it down some. 
Any suggestions on what temperature to maintain and better ways to control the temperature.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 16, 2020)

I believe you want to keep things under 90º, 70º is even better. RAY


----------



## Jedu (Aug 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I believe you want to keep things under 90º, 70º is even better. RAY


----------



## Jedu (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 16, 2020)

Since I'm never home over the winter, I end up doing all my cold smoking in the spring and fall.  So, I just set the heat on my MES so it is just above ambient air temp outside the smoker--just hot enough to get good air flow from the AMNPS in the mailbox on out the exhaust on the MES.  Generally around 70 to 80 degrees.  I've never had a problem at those temps.
Gary


----------

